# Humidor problem - humidity too high



## LeftBench (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey all,

Didn't think I'd ever have this issue. I have a large 150+ capacity humidor with 3 drawers and a glass top. I had a humidifier on each level (actually 2 humi-care crystal gel containers on the top level, a small humidifier on the 2nd level, and a larger humidifier on the bottom level.) and realized the other day that the humidity had gotten up to 85%!!!! I removed the humidifier on the middle level, one of the humi-care containers from the top level, and left all the rest. After 2 days the humidity has dropped to 77% which is still too high.

I have a calibrated digital hydrometer on the top level of the humidor so I can just look in the glass and see what the level is. My question is what to do next? Should I remove the humidifier from the bottom level completely? I am nervous that if I do that, the cigars on the 2nd and 3rd level of the humidor won't get the humidity they need. The humidor has about 140 cigars in it currently. Note: The humi-care crystal gel container only fits on the top level.

Thanks for the info


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I only have a second, but I am sure other will chime in soon.
You have 140 cigars that are over humidified and it will take months to get them stable
at a reasonable ( 65 ) rh.
Dump the gel and get any 2 way humi devise.
Boveda Packs.....Buy.com - Boveda Humidifier Pack 65% ( Tons of sources for these)
HCM beads.........HCM Beads
Heartelt Beads....Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories
Kitty Litter ( Silica)..Use the search function, and a very long thread will show up...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

LeftBench said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Didn't think I'd ever have this issue. I have a large 150+ capacity humidor with 3 drawers and a glass top. I had a humidifier on each level (actually 2 humi-care crystal gel containers on the top level, a small humidifier on the 2nd level, and a larger humidifier on the bottom level.) and realized the other day that the humidity had gotten up to 85%!!!! I removed the humidifier on the middle level, one of the humi-care containers from the top level, and left all the rest. After 2 days the humidity has dropped to 77% which is still too high.
> 
> ...


I would take all humidification media out let the R/H drop gradually over the next month or so. Its winter R/H in homes is low. Once everything stabilizes that means its at the R/H you want then add humidity gradually to maintain. If space is at a premium beads are your friend. If not and you wanna save some cash Kitty Litter works very well!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I would take the humidifiers out and get some kitty litter in there, The clear crystal type. That is slica compound. One open tray in the bottom should work for now. Later you can put the Kitty Litter crystals in a filter net from the pet shop. Or make the bags out of stockings.

The bigger issue is why the sudden RH rise? Remove the hygrometer and put it outside the humidor. If it is the same as inside, then your humidor is leaking somewhere. If RH is higher in the humidor, see above.

EDIT// or below


----------

